# My pics in Thailand-- with my Thai friends in Bangkok and Trat.



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

On my way to Bangladesh, I had a transit in Thailand for 7 days so I informed my Thai friend Mr Kosem immediately and he let me stayed in his apartment in Bangkok. We also went to his hometown in Trat province, the gateway to very popular island Koh Chang.



My travel route map in Thailand 









Thailand in my own word 

I don't need to explain further about Thailand-- *nobody* will ever leave Thailand with negative impression kay: It's a very touristy country with so many things to do and so many places to see. In general, I hate to visit a touristy or popularly-known places like some countries that I previously visited, but *Thailand is VERY different*-- it is very popular with tourists everywhere , and in the same time , I found it very exciting and inviting , and I like it a lot ! 

I spent 5 days in Bangkok ( Thais call their capital *Krung Thep * so plz remember this word !  ) and 2 days in Trat. There are 76 provinces in Thailand, and Trat is one of them . I think many of us here have been to Koh Chang ? Koh Chang belongs to Trat Province actually. 





It's me and my Thai friend Mr. Kosem on top of Baiyoke Tower-- the tallest building in Thailand 













Bangkok Skyline from the top of Baiyoke Tower














Swimming at Khao Yan beach in Trat, near Cambodia border


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Arriving at Suvarnabhumi Airport, I found this ad... in Thailand, food is damn cheap ! 35 baht ( $ 1 ) and you can fill your hungry stomach to full tank with very delicious meals.













Can you believe it ? This is only 35 Baht ( $1 sharp ). 













Banana with coconut cream dessert.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

My first breakfast in Thailand-- Rice + Fried chicken pieces + Basil with soy sauce. And the price ? 25 Bahts ! Amazing !














Inside bus in central Bangkok


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Mr Kosem's lab in his university












It's me .. hehehe.. inside bathroom












Signboard in Thai


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Bangkok to Trat*

in Sukhumvit road












Travelling out of Bangkok to Trat, by bus. Thailand has superb transportation infrastructure , and with beautiful landscape you'll never get bored while traveling. And it's cheap too-- 320 km from Bangkok to Trat costs only 188 Bahts ( $ 5.50 ) one-way in comfortable AC bus.












Somewhere near Samut Phrakan/ Chonburi just outside Bangkok/


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Bangkok to Trat*

New project along the elevated highway ?












*in Chantaburi. It's very popular gem-trading town * 











Our bus


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Err... sorry guyz but I will post more , later .... There are hundreds of pics !!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Swimming at Khao Yan beach in Trat


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Skyprince said:


> New project along the elevated highway ?


This one has been abandoned for a long time actually. Maybe a leftover from the Asian financial crisis in 97?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice girls over there.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic snaps Skyprice...as always 

I am visiting Thailand soon


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

@Jo-- Hmm, yea that beautiful tower seems to be stalled . It has a nice location , in a pretty deserted land around 50kms from Krung Thep.

@goschio-- it's an individual thing..

@maitrya -- Wow thanks again , have a nice trip to Thailand, it will never disappoint you. And better consult or make appointment with Thai SSC forum members.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

In Trat











Trat town -- population 150,000 ( around )










Trat town


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*























My breakfast prepared by Mr Kosem's mother- Tom yam Kung ( arguably Thai's national dish ) with fried cicken + Thai sauce


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

This is where I sleep  













Food stalls in Mr Kosem's village. Thai people love their food very much, and I must say many Thais are involved in food business. Unemployment rate in Thailand is one of the lowest in the world, at only 1.5 % in 2007. Setting up business, especially food business is so easy in Thailand, and Thai people in general are very hardworking and do not rely on foreign labours ... unlike its neighbour in the South  












In Mr Kosem's village. He was raised in this village ( located halfway between Trat town and Laem Ngop ) but now he is dong his PhD in Bangkok.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

A mosque of this village























Village map


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

That morning we walked to the mangrove connected to the village by this passage.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

Climbing the observation tower






















View from the top


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*














Lunch :eat:














Then we departed to the Cambodian border to see the beaches


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Trat to Cambodian border by road*

Thailand's road infrastructure is excellent. Cheap petrol is not available there, since it cost 30 baht per litre.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Khao Yan beach , near Thailand-Cambodia border.*

Khao Yan beach is very deserted, but the water is very crystal-clear, even there is a small hill to climb with gorgeous view from the top






















me


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Khao Yan beach , near Thailand-Cambodia border.*

























Picnic with my Thai family  Really miss them and I want to come again !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Khao Yan beach , near Thailand-Cambodia border.*

me and my Thai family


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Khao Yan beach , near Thailand-Cambodia border.*

On top of a hill overlooking Khao Yan beach


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

wow tuan Skyprince i've also just returned from Thailand visiting Bangkok, Ayutthaya, and Lop Buri... where did you go to in Thailand?

btw did you enjoy the holiday in Thailand? i've enjoyed the holiday very much and wish to come back one day

anyway as always nice sets of pics mate... always enjoy viewing them


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> It's me and my Thai friend Mr. Kosem on top of Baiyoke Tower-- the tallest building in Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to visit this place on my last day in Bangkok as well for taking skyline pics... unfortunately the weather was bad (it was raining heavily)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ That means you missed a great opportunity ! Only 200 Baht for entrance, and you get complimentary drink too :banana: Well, I was in Thailand from December 21 till 28. What a great country it is , Malaysia /Singapore looks very quiet and unlively compared to Thailand . There are sooo many shops and business in every corner of Thailand ! Bangkok has more than 300 masjids. Halal restaurants can be found in almost everywhere !!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pretty scary.....


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Khao Yan beach , near Thailand-Cambodia border.*
















Iced Cocoa and Orange drink


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*













Mr Kosem & family hehe..











Thai crepe'


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*


Thai cookies.... shaped like Doraemon.. 












Rural life.












We visited Mr Kosem's relative that morning.. This is her house..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics bro - you way of covering your trips is awesome - so indebt - it looks very nice!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

^^ Thanks dude !!














Small masjid.







[/SIZE]


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

Visit to a Wat 
















I really like to do this ! :banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

We visited all villages along the Trat/Laem Ngop coast, by motorbike .


























Delicious lunch :drool:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Trat*

























Boat racing festival in the village :banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Boat racing festival in a Trat village*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

in Malaysia, we call this " *Kuay Teow* " , but in Thailand, it's called " *Kuay Chap*" :hilarious: :hilarious: 














I really enjoy this , breezy and exciting !














in Laem Ngop seaside, Koh Chang can be clearly seen from here


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Trat/Laem Ngop seaside*


























Me and young Thai friend !


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ That means you missed a great opportunity ! Only 200 Baht for entrance, and you get complimentary drink too :banana: Well, I was in Thailand from December 21 till 28. What a great country it is , Malaysia /Singapore looks very quiet and unlively compared to Thailand . There are sooo many shops and business in every corner of Thailand ! Bangkok has more than 300 masjids. Halal restaurants can be found in almost everywhere !!


tuan skyprince just want to know in which area did you find most of the halal restaurants? it was definitely a challenge for me to find some though i managed to find some food stalls around Masjid Haroon (in the middle of a village just by the Chao Phraya River), one in front of Masjid Mirasudeen (in Th Silom), one restaurant near the Phra Sumen Fort, and also two food stalls in the Suan Lum Night Bazaar.

btw maybe next time we can go up to the Sirocco Skydome Bar at the State Tower (close to Saphan Taksin BTS station) to take skyline pics. is it possible only to order Pepsi Cola as we both don't 'drink'?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

What a pleasant tour , very enjoyable and best regards to you , hoping to see more your trip reports - certainly with pics ...


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

What's the great trip to Thailand.I believe that you will come back again to The land of smile and trust in you.Don't forget our country...Thai people always welcome you all the time......Trat look amazing I find someday to go there......


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> tuan skyprince just want to know in which area did you find most of the halal restaurants? it was definitely a challenge for me to find some though i managed to find some food stalls around Masjid Haroon (in the middle of a village just by the Chao Phraya River), one in front of Masjid Mirasudeen (in Th Silom), one restaurant near the Phra Sumen Fort, and also two food stalls in the Suan Lum Night Bazaar.
> 
> btw maybe next time we can go up to the Sirocco Skydome Bar at the State Tower (close to Saphan Taksin BTS station) to take skyline pics. is it possible only to order Pepsi Cola as we both don't 'drink'?


Hmm, halal restaurants are virtually everywhere, Every mall must have at least one Halal stall, and they are marked by Crescent and Star symbol. I didn't go to Masjid Harun or Silom area. I had halal food mostly in Pratunum area and along the Khlong. There is one area in Bangkok called Khlongjan where 100% food is halal. 

Oh, I know about Sirocco, my friends told me you can even order plain water for 50 bahts and spend as much time as u wish there


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

cmoonflyer said:


> What a pleasant tour , very enjoyable and best regards to you , hoping to see more your trip reports - certainly with pics ...


Thanks dude, how's Changchun now ?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Bentown said:


> What's the great trip to Thailand.I believe that you will come back again to The land of smile and trust in you.Don't forget our country...Thai people always welcome you all the time......Trat look amazing I find someday to go there......


So you're from Hatyai ? I always visit my uncle who lives in Padang Besar which is only 1 hour from your place .


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely pics mate - thanks for sharing your trip - I love your way of covering everything!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

Great pictures, everything looks so colourful  
how was the weather, I met a Malaysian who said the coldest place he'd been in his life was Thailand


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

@FREKI: so now you can make mine as a reference  

@Frog:hmm... It was VERY HOT and VERY HUMID that time !!! Just like Singapore !! Mlaysia never gets as hot or as humid like that .. Thailand is largely Sub-tropical so SUmmer is quite hot and WInter is a lil bit cold, esp in the North.. I think SIngapore is very hot and humid too because it's surrounded by sea ( Singaporean friend told me ) .... in Malaysia.. we have very moderate climate :banana: but KL is not as lively as Bangkok for sure...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok*














Bangkok's very popular Khao San road... No way I will visit it at night...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok*

walking along Chao Phraya River


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok*

taking a rest













Chao Phraya River


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Walking towards Wat Arun. Bangkok is a VERY lively city with various kind of business everywhere. As you can see in this pic..












Wat Arun. You can climb it and enjoy nice aerial views of Bangkok.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: Wat Arun*

Climbing up



















Bangkok skyline


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: Wat Arun*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: Wat Arun*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: Wat Arun*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: Wat Arun*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: Wat Arun*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok*

A small mosque
























Travelling by bus inside Bangkok


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

You never went to any temples except for wat arun? Architecturally and culturally I find those so amazing, and basically the soul of the country.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

marte said:


> excelent tour skyprince, thank you for sharing the photographs ...


Gracias, I plan to visit Ciudad de Mexico too ! :banana:




> You never went to any temples except for wat arun? Architecturally and culturally I find those so amazing, and basically the soul of the country.


It was quite a surprise too , I found more mosques than Wats in Bangkok ! Everybody says Wat Arun is the most exotic and the most strategic wat in Bangkok, due to its proximity to downtown and Chao Phraya River.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok-- dining at ISETAN store *

This cost me less than $ 1


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Islamic architecture in Bangkok*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: We had $ 3 BBQ buffet that night*

Only 90 baht ( $ 3 ) and eat as much as you like !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Bangkok: We had $ 3 BBQ buffet that night*























Part of this $ 3 buffet


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*On the way to Suvarnabhumi Airport*

It's time to say goodbye to Thailand and hello to Bangladesh 

Suvarnabhumi airport is located about 40 km from downtown Bangkok and every time when I pass thru it I noticed significant improvement, It's a \very modern airport with very cheap food and there are even 24-hr cheap convenience stores !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*On the way to Suvarnabhumi Airport*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Suvarnabhumi Airport*

Waiting for flight to Dhaka


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*at Suvarnabhumi Airport*






















Taking my flight to Dhaka


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice seeing the Muslim side of Thailand. 
Thank you for the tour


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

I wonder why everything is so expensive here in Europe hno:

Nice pics Skyprince!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Skyprince said:


> It was quite a surprise too , I found more mosques than Wats in Bangkok !


I've only seen a handful of mosques during my years in Bkk, and they are usualy quite small, but I guess if you search them out there are quite a number of them hidden along the sidestreets. I can assure you there are far more wats than mosques in Bkk though, and they are much more visited, I guess something like 90 to 95% of the population is Buddhist after all 
Plentry of interesting Hindu or Sikh temples and churches as well. I find all those very interesting to explore


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> I wonder why everything is so expensive here in Europe hno:
> 
> Nice pics Skyprince!



Muchas gracias senora' Anton ! :lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jo said:


> I've only seen a handful of mosques during my years in Bkk, and they are usualy quite small, but I guess if you search them out there are quite a number of them hidden along the sidestreets. I can assure you there are far more wats than mosques in Bkk though, and they are much more visited, I guess something like 90 to 95% of the population is Buddhist after all
> Plentry of interesting Hindu or Sikh temples and churches as well. I find all those very interesting to explore


When I first passed thru the highway from Suvarnabhumi Airport down to central Bangkok, I found so many mosques that made me wonder whether Bangkok a Buddhist city or a Muslim city hehe ... 

I really like the way people from all religion stay together in Thailand, it's far from truth as what media reported about the hostility between different faiths there. Thais, like other Asians, are very soft people anyway !


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

lol.. doesn't sound like Bkk at all! If it wasn't for the pictures I'd guess you actually went somewhere else. Only a couple % of the population has even set a foot in a mosque. However that particular highway does pass a couple of them, and I guess you see what you want to see, like I notice lots of fellow Europeans when traveling in SE Asia.
Yeah the media in SE Asia can be a little wicked sometimes, the only religious hostility I know of is in the far south of the country, but that's a different story. Anyway, thanks for the photo tour, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^Anton^ said:


> I wonder why everything is so expensive here in Europe hno:
> 
> Nice pics Skyprince!


The main reason must be higher wages, a cafe in Spain for example has to pay much more to the construction worker who makes the building, to the chef who cooks the food and to the waitress who serves it copmpared to a similar cafe in Thailand.

Add to that higher land prices/rents in richer countries and higher taxes to pay for public services/social benefits and this all increases the costs which have to be passed on to the consumer.

Also regulation, in Europe and the rest of the developed world there are usually many more regulations concerning food safety, working hours etc. It's important to protect consumers and workers but this regulation does not come free, it increases the costs of doing business and these costs get passed on to the consumer.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Swimming at Khao Yan beach in Trat


why you didn't take out your shirt..? i wanna see your big boops!! :lol:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing the pics, Skyprince kay:

With such a large amount of photos and comments we can really feel we are visiting the country.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

oshkoshbgood said:


> why you didn't take out your shirt..? i wanna see your big boops!! :lol:


I did but in this thread I selected only pics with clothes on


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> The main reason must be higher wages, a cafe in Spain for example has to pay much more to the construction worker who makes the building, to the chef who cooks the food and to the waitress who serves it copmpared to a similar cafe in Thailand.
> 
> Add to that higher land prices/rents in richer countries and higher taxes to pay for public services/social benefits and this all increases the costs which have to be passed on to the consumer.
> 
> Also regulation, in Europe and the rest of the developed world there are usually many more regulations concerning food safety, working hours etc. It's important to protect consumers and workers but this regulation does not come free, it increases the costs of doing business and these costs get passed on to the consumer.


Singapore has very high wage level too but with less than $ 3 you can fill your stomach to the full tank with very delicious meal. ( but still can't beat average $1 meals in Thailand and Malaysia  )

It depends on how your culture view food and eating. In most parts of Asia, food is like national sport and governments subsidize a lot on all food business so that everybody could enjoy luxurious melas at very low price.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Anyway, thanks Jo and Stifler


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Singapore has very high wage level too but with less than $ 3 you can fill your stomach to the full tank with very delicious meal. ( but still can't beat average $1 meals in Thailand and Malaysia  )
> 
> It depends on how your culture view food and eating. In most parts of Asia, food is like national sport and governments subsidize a lot on all food business so that everybody could enjoy luxurious melas at very low price.


I see, so does the Malaysian government pay money to restaurant owners or does it pay money to farmers?

$3 is very cheap for a fully developed country like Singapore, I get the impression that it is a low tax, low regulation economy so that could be why.

There is a restaurant just over the road from my office that sells for £3.50 ($6.80) as much indian food you can eat and it is very tasty, that's about as cheap as you will get in this country though. Only Mcdonalds or other junk food is cheaper.

Most places are more expensive but Europeans tend to eat in places with waiter service, more expensive decor etc which all bumps up the price. I'd be happy to eat in a basic, cheap but tasty SE Asian style local restaurant or a street food stall like those that you have shown pictures of from your travels but that isn't the culture round here. 

Fortunately I enjoy cooking and like to create dishes from all over the world so I can eat well for little money, I just make it myself!!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Amazing pics, i love Thailand the most (besides my country, naturally  ) 

Skyprince, next time if you want to travel to Vietnam, you know what to do, just drop us a line.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> I see, so does the Malaysian government pay money to restaurant owners or does it pay money to farmers?
> 
> $3 is very cheap for a fully developed country like Singapore, I get the impression that it is a low tax, low regulation economy so that could be why.
> 
> ...


Not only Singapore, but even in japan you can get a decent complete meal for less than $ 4 , everywhere.

The governments in Thailand and Malaysia subsidize a lot in food business , which keeps the price very low. People don't have much time to cook in this part of the world , SE Asian dish are very complicated compared to what you have in Britain so almost everybody opt for cheap outside food.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> Amazing pics, i love Thailand the most (besides my country, naturally  )
> 
> Skyprince, next time if you want to travel to Vietnam, you know what to do, just drop us a line.


I also like Thailand -- one of my most favourite countries . Only 6-hr drive to the north but I found it exotic .

With Air Asia , now it's easy to travel to Hanoi !


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> N*ot only Singapore, but even in japan you can get a decent complete meal for less than $ 4 , everywhere.*
> 
> The governments in Thailand and Malaysia subsidize a lot in food business , which keeps the price very low. People don't have much time to cook in this part of the world , SE Asian dish are very complicated compared to what you have in Britain so almost everybody opt for cheap outside food.


I don`t think you can get a *complete meal for less than $4* when everybody knows the food is very expensive in Japan. What does *"decent complete meal"* mean to you? :dunno:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Housing and transportation yes, but Food is very cheap and tasty in Japan, it's totally different from Europe . 
Decent complete meal, for example Rice with fried chicken + salad. There is a lunchbox food chain in Japan called " Hokka Hokka Tei" where you get complete set meal at $3 - $4.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes but there are also expensive restaurants in Japan, just as expensive as any in Europe, middle-class Japanese don't eat at Hokka Hokka Tei all the time.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yes but there are also expensive restaurants in Japan, just as expensive as any in Europe, middle-class Japanese don't eat at Hokka Hokka Tei all the time.


Having been to both Japan and Western Europe, 

An average meal in an average restaurant in:
Japan $ 5
UK, France $ 12
Switzerland $ 15
Singapore $ 4
Malaysia $ 1.50
Thailand $ 1

In Japan there are many noodles shops and they are always flocked by families , you always pay no more than $ 3 per person.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> People don't have much time to cook in this part of the world , SE Asian dish are very complicated compared to what you have in Britain so almost everybody opt for cheap outside food.


Well, in Britain we have all sorts of food from all over the world, people don't just eat fish and chips every day you know!!

I think that many SE Asian dishes are not too complicated actually, many of them just involve throwing meat, fish or veg in a wok with the spices and flavours, adding coconut milk or some other liquid and it's done!! It's quick to make compared to dishes which need to be cooked in an oven for example, which is one reason why it's a popular cuisine over here.

British/European food can be very simple or it can be very complicated, it varies a lot, some upmarket restaurants have ridiculously complicated food that the home cook could never even attempt to make.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Having been to both Japan and Western Europe,
> 
> An average meal in an average restaurant in:
> Japan $ 5
> ...


It's difficult to talk about 'typical' costs because everything is so variable, here is a Tokyo restaurant guide where some restaurants are costing 11,000 Yen for two people. There are many Japanese with lots of money who like to eat at these places.

Personally I would say that an average meal in an average UK restaurant would be more than $12 but it depends what you think is average I guess


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

All the people I know has always told me the food in Japan is as expensive as in Western Europe (or even more), so those $5 for an average meal seem unbelievable to me. Maybe they rip off people with Western looks or you have gone to very especial restaurants.

Here you can find an average meal for $10.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Stifler said:


> All the people I know has always told me the food in Japan is as expensive as in Western Europe (or even more), so those $5 for an average meal seem unbelievable to me. Maybe they rip off people with Western looks or you have gone to very especial restaurants.
> 
> Here you can find an average meal for $10.


I have a guidebook to Japan (even though i've never been :nuts which says that you can get bowls of Ramen noodles for Y500 to Y1000 which is about $5-$10 which I think is the type of restaurant that Skyprince is talking about, it is Japanese cheap fast food (but healthy and tasty). I think that you can easily pay much more if you want to in more formal restaurants.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

A meal in a 'standard' restaurant in Japan is all but cheap.

I think Skyprince is referring to take out food, lunch boxes you can buy at train stations and such, which are actually quite cheap by European standards.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

One of the most beautiful countries, so lively.. spectacular.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> I have a guidebook to Japan (even though i've never been :nuts which says that you can get bowls of Ramen noodles for Y500 to Y1000 which is about $5-$10 which I think is the type of restaurant that Skyprince is talking about, it is Japanese cheap fast food (but healthy and tasty). I think that you can easily pay much more if you want to in more formal restaurants.





federisoft said:


> A meal in a 'standard' restaurant in Japan is all but cheap.
> 
> I think Skyprince is referring to take out food, lunch boxes you can buy at train stations and such, which are actually quite cheap by European standards.


What's mentioned in guidebook is always different from what's on the ground. When visiting any country, I always eat in a place where most people ( esp lower-middle-class and students ) eat. 

Tourists and locals usually eat in different places.

I was very shocked when you ( Jonesy ) previously said you found the average meal in Malaysia costs $ 5 or more , whereas most Malaysians never spend more than $ 1.50 each time in any restaurants lol. That means you didn't try open-air restaurants where most people eat

Similarly in Japan, what I found is that average meal on the streets is just around 500 yen - 750 yen ( $4- $6 ). I didn't spend more than $ 6 to have a nice decent healthy complete meal during my stay in Japan.


----------

